# Mouse cursor moves by itself



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

I just got a used Dell D60. Everything works fine until today. I noticed, as I am typing, the mouse just moves in a straight line towards the bottom left corner of the screen. I use the mousepad to get it back. Then it does it again to the right side. 

Anyone know what this is? What can I do to fix this?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi blackbeagle,

Try turning the touch pad sensitivity down some. You also could goto device manager and uninstall the mouse touch pad and restart computer and it will reinstall driver when it boots back up.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I did uninstall the mouse drivers and let Windows install it when I restarted. I also went into settings and tried to adjust the sensitivity of the mouse, but I don't see this setting in the Mouse Properties box. I see the tab Buttons, Pointers, Pointer Options, and Hardware. None of them have a button where I can increase/decrease sensitivity. Only speed of the mouse, double click speed, Enhance pointer precision, etc. 

Anyways, it still has not cured the problem. Just now, I put the cursor right in the middle of the screen. I press the "G" button and the cursor moves to the upper right and disappears. I get it back to the middle, press "H" and it does the same thing in the same spot. In fact, any buttons I press on the keyboard causes the mouse cursor to move off screen. 

Is it in the keyboard? Motherboard? I hate to put anymore money into this thing.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

does it do it if you have a usb keyboard hooked to it?


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

oscer1 said:


> does it do it if you have a usb keyboard hooked to it?


As strange as it sounds, even when I plug in a USB keyboard, when I start up MS Word, I have the cursor in the middle of the page. When I use my USB keyboard, the cursor disappears. When I launch a brower (Like MSN) and put the cursor in the search bar and press the keys, it doesn't move. 

When I unplug the USB keyboard, I see the cursor moving by itself slowly towards the upper right. 

I also noticed that the joystick pointer is missing the little eraser up on top. There's a plastic piece there but nothing on top of it. I'm wondeing if this has anything to do with it. Is there a way to display the joystick pointer?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

to be honest i do not know what a joy stick pointer is. You could check device manager and see if it is listed their, if so you could right click and disable it.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't know if "Joystick pointer" is the official name for it. But it's a little erasor that sits between the G and the H. Some call it a joystick. Well, on this Dell, the 'erasor' is gone. It must have fell off. But there's a plastic piece that's sticking out. It is still active because when i put my fingers on it, the cursor moves.


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

maybe there's some dirt, etc. that got in there. try blowing it out with compressed air, then either getting a replacement 'eraser', covering it up, or keeping it clean. Especially if it's happening when you hit G or H, that could be your culprit.

I have a similar, but opposite problem -- I hate touchpads and like using the 'eraser' mouse. My touchpad gets dirt on it, especially around the edges, and I have to clean it off or the mouse starts drifting off of where I put it with the 'eraser'.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

I notice that it moves when you hit any of the center keys (F, G, H, J, K, U, Y, etc.). My in house technician think it needs a new keyboard. However, that doesn't explain that the cursor moves when you hit a key on a USB keyboard.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Could you give me the full model number of the D60 or sevice tag number should be a sticker on bottum of laptop.


----------

